

Neural Network FAQ - jgershen
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ftp://ftp.sas.com/pub/neural/FAQ.html

======
jgershen
Sorry about the Google cache; HN won't let you submit FTP links.

This was written by Warren S. Sarle from 1997-2002. I ran into it while trying
to look for papers on benchmarking neural networks. I highly recommend it for
its frank and accessible style.

------
gjm11
Part 2 of that FAQ (which regrettably seems not to be in the Google cache)
links to another piece by Warren Sarle, which I consider to be the best
description anywhere of a wide variety of optimization methods (some but not
all specific to neural networks):
<http://www.creative.net.au/mirrors/neural/kangaroos> .

------
mdd
These are a great read... The Usenet FAQ archive has all of them available:

<http://www.faqs.org/faqs/ai-faq/neural-nets/part1/>

<http://www.faqs.org/faqs/ai-faq/neural-nets/part2/>

<http://www.faqs.org/faqs/ai-faq/neural-nets/part3/>

<http://www.faqs.org/faqs/ai-faq/neural-nets/part4/>

<http://www.faqs.org/faqs/ai-faq/neural-nets/part5/>

<http://www.faqs.org/faqs/ai-faq/neural-nets/part6/>

<http://www.faqs.org/faqs/ai-faq/neural-nets/part7/>

